# Problem importing new images



## joev (Mar 25, 2018)

keep getting this message: 


I do not have CD for LR3.6.1.  I do have cd for LR3.  Unable to import images from cell phone. Software was updated to 3.6


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi joev, that's a weird one. Is it just when you're trying to import photos from your cell phone, or does it appear at other times too? You could try putting the LR3 CD in and see if that makes it happy.


----------



## joev (Apr 3, 2018)

I did put the LR# CD in and it ran its course. Didn't help.  It's a relative new problem as I was able to import from my cell phone before.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

I wonder whether a Windows update broke something. Lightroom 3 was never supported on Windows 8.


----------

